# new problem :) engine shutting down



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Only 2 of the 4 are doing this so that makes it harder.

engine starts up, as soon as it starts to move forward it shuts down. no circuit popping. When you try to restart up the engine it says not on track. Power off and on track and remote and repeat process. Doing it with a diesel and steam, both MTH PS2, both have run fine since the expansion. Other steam running fine. Tried deleting the steam from the system and putting it back in and that didn't help. Didn't try that with the diesel. If you want model numbers I can go look them up. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First step is to check the battery. A weak battery will drive these things nuts. That would be top on my list.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok..battery in the B&O was replaced in July, but I can check it. Tell me how please


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First thing to do is to fire up the locomotive on the track, start it up so you have idle sounds. Once it's running, kill track power. The sounds should run on for a few seconds and go through a complete shutdown. If they cut out early, the battery is low.

If you charge it on the track at 12V or more for 1/2 an hour and the sounds still cut out, the battery or the charging circuit is suspect.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Also, what are the exact models of these two units?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

30-1191-1 is the B&O. still searching for the Southern Pacific model number


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

30-2867-1 should be the Southern Pacific


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How did the battery tests do?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

SP shut down in a second after turning off power. B&O took maybe 2 seconds. So, guess it is batteries. Kinda odd to happen at same time. 

so I saw a model number for a Radio Shack battery that is Ok to use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It needs to be the 7 cell NiMh or NiCad battery that puts out 8.4 volts, don't use the 6 cell batteries that only put out 7.2 volts, they will damage the charger and they won't work properly. That's for the 30-1191-1 with the 5V boards. The 30-2867-1 is a 3V PS/2 product and takes a different battery. You'll probably have to get the battery for that one from an MTH dealer, it has a special connector and isn't a stock battery like the other one.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

This is the one I saw in another forum or something when I googled that is one to use. 

Enercell® "9V" Ni-MH Battery
Model: RS17R8H-2C1 | Catalog #: 23-748


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That one is fine for the 9V battery model. For the 3V model, you need a different battery.

Here are the "official" batteries.

3V MTH Battery: http://www.mthtrains.com/content/50-1008

9V MTH Battery: http://www.mthtrains.com/content/50-1024


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I charged the diesel (different battery) for about 20 min and then tried to run it and it ran. Does that mean I need to just let it charge for 12 hours now? going to let it sit while running an errand and come back and see what happens with it. Also, what is the lifespan of these batteries?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

both of those are cheaper than the radio shack one.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

did a 20 min charge on the B&O and its running now. Still thinking new batteries though, perhaps these are just at "end of life"???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, let it charge for 12 hours at 12 volts or more track voltage. I recommend you use a short test track, turn down the sound control, and connect a transformer to the track. I like to have them where they're in an area that people can readily see that they're not on fire! 

If the battery in one was just replaced, they should last for many years. I'd charge them and then see if you still need a battery, no reason to run out and buy them now.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

The one that was replaced was replaced with a battery thad had been sitting here for some time so not sure how "new" it was. The other one had not been replaced.

I'll see what they do and yes, I will have them on a test track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, you can charge them both at the same time on that track.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

only if the track is long enough


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope it works out Karen, you've been hitting some stumbling blocks lately, maybe you need to add a lucky horseshoe to the decor? I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

This seems to just be a the battery so not a biggie!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The battery is the most common issue here, and it seems we have more proof of that.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

They are still on the track charging. Been there 12 hours, going to leave them a couple of more. hard to tell if that will be a real fix right away since the 20 min charge fixed it yesterday. Should I just charge the other 2 PS2 engines while I have the charging track out and hooked up?? They aren't having any issues but will it hurt/help if I do it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think after 12 hours, you're not going to do any more good, might as well charge the other ones. It doesn't harm them in any manner, just clicks up the operating hours when you check the locomotive statistics. If you're really worried about that, you can buy the stand-alone battery charger and charge them off the tracks.

Note that if you have the newer NiMh batteries, after they sit for several months the batteries can self-discharge quite a bit, so that's the reason for periodically charging them. The charging circuit only charges them at about a 10-15ma charge rate, so it does take some time.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*Capacitors instead of batteries for PS-2.0 engines?*

gunrunnerjohn:

The latest PS-3.0 doesn't use batteries but capacitors. I wonder if there is a conversion for these earlier PS-2.0 engines to use capacitors? I don't currently have any PS-2.0 engines but I might in the future (??).

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use a BCR, which is a battery replacement that is the same technology as the PS/3 boards use. Here's a 3V BCR that I made, I have also made the 9V ones, they're the same size at the 9V battery. The 9V one shown is finished by putting it into that heat-shrink to cover it.


----------

